# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة اللؤلؤة الخاصة + مدرسة الراحة الدولية + مدرسة الياسمينة الخاصة

## الواقعيه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم








طبعا هالمدااارس في بوظبي 






بليييييييييييييز لاتنقلوووووون الموضوع  القسم التربوي محد يدخله !!!

عيالي بيدخلون الكي جي 

شو الافضل بين هالمدارس من حيث الهيئة التدريسية + التدريس + بيئة الدراسة ؟؟ 
والي عندها معلوماااااات ياليت تخبرنا اكثر 

بليييييييز بس هالمدارس مابا غيرهن*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## شوق1

uuuuuuuuuup

----------


## الواقعيه

> uuuuuuuuuup



رفع الله قدرج  :Smile:

----------


## ام عمر1

ذكيه,,
ماعندي فكره عن هالمدارس

----------


## الواقعيه

> ذكيه,,
> ماعندي فكره عن هالمدارس


شكرا  :Big Grin:  هذي المدارس من ايدد المدارس في بوظبي  :Smile:  وايد مدحولي ياهن بس محتارة  :Frown:  ماعرف شو الانسب ابا تجاااااااااارب

----------


## مسولفيه

استخيري ربج الله يوفقج

----------


## الواقعيه

> استخيري ربج الله يوفقج


والنعم بالله ،، مشكورة

----------


## وردة بدون شوك

للرفع

----------


## الواقعيه

> للرفع


رفع الله قدرج  :Smile:

----------


## sweet_2008

انا اعرف وحدة مدحت وايد الياسمينه حاطة بناتها هناك واقساطهم وايد الراحة وايد يريحونهم والله اعلم

----------


## الواقعيه

> انا اعرف وحدة مدحت وايد الياسمينه حاطة بناتها هناك واقساطهم وايد الراحة وايد يريحونهم والله اعلم


لووول الحين شو الاحسن الياسمينة او الراحة 
والاسعار مب مهمة ابدا  :Smile:  اهم شي ابا مدرسة راقية ونظامية وتدريسها قوي

----------


## bellegirl

ربي يسخرلج عيالج ,, ويوم بييب عيال بتخبر منج شو الي طلع زين ههههه

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

انا وايد احب المبنى حق الياسمينه احس فندق مب مدرسه ماشااءالله بس بخصوص دراستهم ماعرف الله يوفقهم

----------


## الواقعيه

> ربي يسخرلج عيالج ,, ويوم بييب عيال بتخبر منج شو الي طلع زين ههههه


اامين تسلمين حبيبتي ، وفالج طيب اول ماحط عيالي بخبرج ^_*
الله يرزقج الذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير اجل  :Smile:

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## So_Sweet

ياليت حد يفيدنا ... انا بعد سمعت عن مدرسة بوظبي الدوليه انها زينه ... بس نتريا تجارب البنات

----------


## UM 7UMAID

هيه حتى انا اباعرف بليز اللي تعرف حد فيهن تخبرنا

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

السمووووحة الغالية ما عندي خلفية

----------


## εїз

> هيه حتى انا اباعرف بليز اللي تعرف حد فيهن تخبرنا

----------


## وردة العشاق

للرفع

----------


## *ام رواض*

اللؤلؤة هي نفسها الياسمينه بس هم فاتحين فرعهم باسم ثاني
سيستمهم بريطاني 100%
وايد ناس يحبونه بس عن نفسي ما افضله لليهال لان يضغطون عليهم وايد والياهل تحسينه جنه شايل هم وما عنده وقت للعب ولا شي كله دراسه في دراسه

انا عن نفسي افضل السستم الامريكي لانه يعطي مجال للطفل للدراسه واللعب

وبالنهايه كلهم يدشون نفس الجامعات  :Smile:

----------


## الواقعيه

> اللؤلؤة هي نفسها الياسمينه بس هم فاتحين فرعهم باسم ثاني
> سيستمهم بريطاني 100%
> وايد ناس يحبونه بس عن نفسي ما افضله لليهال لان يضغطون عليهم وايد والياهل تحسينه جنه شايل هم وما عنده وقت للعب ولا شي كله دراسه في دراسه
> 
> انا عن نفسي افضل السستم الامريكي لانه يعطي مجال للطفل للدراسه واللعب
> 
> وبالنهايه كلهم يدشون نفس الجامعات


شكرا الغلا ،، انا افضلللللللل المنهج البريطاني ^_^ وان شالله بتوكل على اللؤلؤة او الياسمينة  :Smile:

----------


## bissanza

ما اعرف الصراحة بالتوفيق حبوبه :Smile:

----------


## قرموشة الماريه

هلا الغاليه انا حاطه ولدي في الياسمينه كيجي1 بس مافيها عربي ولا تربيه اسلاميه والا هي ممتازه وبنقل ولدي السنه اليايه منها

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

الله المستعان

----------


## angeleye

> ياليت حد يفيدنا ... انا بعد سمعت عن مدرسة بوظبي الدوليه انها زينه ... بس نتريا تجارب البنات


انا بناتي في بوظبي الدوليه والصراحه المدرسه وايد زينه اللغه الانجليزيه عندهم وايد قويه وتأسيسهم قوي

----------


## الواقعيه

فوووووق

----------


## (ورد جوري)

حد يعرف عن اسعار مدرسة اللولو للكيجي ون

----------


## كوين فاشن

تسلميييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## TaRgEt

للرفع

----------


## miss lo0ol

انا ولدي بعدة صغير بس بعد افكر في دراستة شو احسن مدرسة له ماقد سمعت عن هذي المدارس ياليت اللي تعرف ماتبخل علينا

----------


## مون لايت

استخيري ربج الله يوفقج

----------


## الوفا00

حبيبتي انا مدخله عيالي مدرسة المنى الخاصه نفسها اللولو والياسمسنه كلهن تابعات لاكاديميات الدار موقعها في بوظبي خلف ماركس وسبنسر والمدرسه ما عليها كلام وانا انصحج ادخلين في اللولو او المنى لانهن لين الصف السادس وعلى فكره ترى التسجيل بدا عندهم 0 بالنسبه للاسعار المنى اغلى من اللولو

----------


## M!sS miumiu

> حد يعرف عن اسعار مدرسة اللولو للكيجي ون


السنه اللي طافت كانت علي 29 الف

----------


## M!sS miumiu

اذا انتي ساكنه في بوظبي اللولو اقرب لج 

واذ بري ابوظبي الياسمينيه لانها في خليفه 

وكلهم نفس المدرسه 

وكلهن ما عليهن كلام

----------


## fatentus

استفدنا من موضعج اختي 
تسلمين

انا روحي كنت محتاره ....

----------


## سيدة درجة أولى

مرحبا ....

ما أدري إذا ييت متأخرة وإلا ...


المهم ...

بالنسبة لمدرسة الياسمينة والبيرل ( اللؤلوة )...
هم مدارس تابعة لأكاديميات الدار..
وتتبع النظام البريطاني...

إذا كنت من سكان مدينة خليفة ...فالياسمينة قريبة عليك ...لأنها تقع في حدائق الراحة....
وهي تبدأ من مرحلة الكي جي ... حتى الثانوية العامة ...
وهي مدرسة مختلطة (صفوف مشتركة ... من الكي جي حتى الثانوية ... بعض الناس ما يفضلون هالشيء ..خاصة لو عندهم بنات ..
المدرسة بشكل عام فيها خليط من كل الجنسيات ..عدد المواطنين قليل جدا ...



البيرل ( لو كنت في أبوظبي)...
من الكي جي حتى السادس فقط ...
مستوى المدرسة ممتاز ... 
لكن عدد المواطنيين قليل ..أركز على هالنقطة لأنه فيه ناس ما يحبون عيالهم يدرسون في مدارس أقرب لمدارس الجاليات ...يعني الأجانب والعرب أكثر من عيال المواطنين ...

علشان جيه انتبهت شركة الدار لهذا الموضوع وأسست مدرسة المنى ...وخلت المواطنين 50% والجنسيات الأخرى عربية وأجنبية 50%

*إذا كنت تهتمين باللغة العربية والإسلامية ...في مدرسة المنى يتم تدريسهم بالإضافة للتربية الوطنية ... البيرل مب متأكدة 






> اللؤلؤة هي نفسها الياسمينه بس هم فاتحين فرعهم باسم ثاني
> سيستمهم بريطاني 100%
> وايد ناس يحبونه بس عن نفسي ما افضله لليهال لان يضغطون عليهم وايد والياهل تحسينه جنه شايل هم وما عنده وقت للعب ولا شي كله دراسه في دراسه
> 
> انا عن نفسي افضل السستم الامريكي لانه يعطي مجال للطفل للدراسه واللعب
> 
> وبالنهايه كلهم يدشون نفس الجامعات


اللؤلوة ...مش نفس الياسمينة ... هم مدارس تابعة لأكاديميات الدار ... بالإضافة لمدرسة المنى ...

صح المدرسة نظام بريطاني ... بس نظام التدريس في البيرل والمنى ...ما فيه أي ضغط على الطالب أبدا ، بالعكس مجال الأنشطة واسع جدا جدا ..
وكتبهم ما ياخذونها البيت ..هناك دفتر الهوم وورك الأسبوعي فقط ، والمدرسة تتحمل الجزء الأكبر في عملية التدريس يعني أولياء الأمور ما يتعبون وايد ويا العيال ...وتدريسهم ...

*** هذا كل اللي عندي..
وهذا رابط أكاديميات الدار ...فيه كل المعلومات عن المدارس التابعة لها.
http://www.aldaracademies.com/ar/home.php

----------


## طيوبة99

والله مدرسة اللولو درسة فيها يوم كنت صف اول وانا الحين ماشاء الله حرمة ادرس في الجامعة

----------


## الياسمين

كل هاي المدارس مختلطه لين اخر قريد؟

----------


## EOMAR84

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## عذابه

رفع ..

----------


## نواري

بالتوفيق في الاختيار المناسب

----------

